# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  أصحاب المصلحة المنصوص عليهم فى حوكمة الشركات

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*أصحاب العلاقة أو أصحاب المصلحة* *Stakeholders[1]* 

*المنصوص عليهم فى حوكمة الشركات* 

*وكيفية التواصل معهم ، وحل النزاعات ، والإجراءات* 


- تضمنت معايير تطبيق الحوكمة التى نصت عليها منظمة التعاون الاقتصادى والتنمية دور أصحاب المصلحة أو الأطراف المرتبطة بالشركة ؛ حيث أوصت بضرورة العمل على احترام حقوقهم القانونية والتعويض عن أى انتهاك لتلك الحقوق ، وكذلك آليات مشاركتهم الفعالة فى الرقابة على الشركة ، وهم يمثلون عادةً أطراف معنية هامة تحدد كيفية عمل الشركات وكيفية اتخاذها لقراراتها ، ويقصد بأصحاب العلاقة او أصحاب المصلحة البنوك والعاملين وحملة المستندات والموردين والعملاء[2].

- كما ورد دور الأطراف ذات المصلحة أو الصلة* (**Stakeholders**)* بالنسبة للقواعد المنظمة للشركات ضمن المبادىء الدولية الخاصة لحوكمة الشركات الصادرة فى ابريل 2004 والتى أوضحت أنه " يجب أن ُيقر الإطار الخاص بالقواعد المنظمة لحوكمة الشركات بحقوق أصحاب المصالح كما هى محددة فى القانون ، وُيشجع التعاون الفعال بين الشركات وأصحاب المصالح بالشركة لخلق الوظائف وتوفير الإستمرارية للشركات السليمة مالياً.
أ) يجب أن يؤكد إطار القواعد المنظمة لحوكمة الشركات على ضرورة إحترام حقوق أصحاب المصالح التى يحميها القانون.
ب) يجب إتاحة الفرصة لأصحاب المصالح للحصول على تعويض مناسب عن انتهاك حقوقهم.
ج) يجب العمل على تطوير آليات مشاركة العاملين فى تحسين الأداء.
د) توفير المعلومات وفرص النفاذ لها لأصحاب ذوى المصالح بأسلوب دورى وفى التوقيت المناسب.
هـ) يجب السماح لذوى المصالح بما فيهم العاملين من الأفراد والجهات التى تمثلهم بالاتصال بحرية بمجلس الادارة للتعبير عن مخاوفهم تجاه التصرفات غير القانونية والمنافية لأخلاقيات المهنة ، بما لا يؤدى إلى المساس بحقوقهم أو الانتقاص منها إذا ما فعلوا ذلك.
و) يجب أن يزود إطار القواعد المنظمة لحوكمة الشركات بهيكل ُكفء للحماية من الإعسار والتطبيق الفعال لحقوق الدائنين.

- وقد تضمنت لائحة حوكمة الشركات فى المملكة العربية السعودية النص بالباب الرابع فى المادة ( 10/هـ ) على : " وضع سياسة مكتوبة تنظم العلاقة مع أصحاب المصالح من اجل حمايتها وحفظ حقوقهم . 


ويجب أن تغطى هذه السياسة - بوجه خاص – الآتى :-
1-آليات تعويض أصحاب المصالح فى حالة انتهاك حقوقهم التى ُتقرها الانظمة وتحميها العقود.
2-آليات تسوية الشكاوى أو الخلافات التى قد تنشأ بين الشركة وأصحاب المصالح.
3-آليات مناسبة لإقامة علاقات جيدة مع العملاء والموردين والمحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتعلقة بهم.
4-قواعد السلوك المهنى للمديرين والعاملين فى الشركة بحيث تتوافق مع المعايير المهنية والأخلاقية السليمة وتنظم العلاقة بينهم وبين أصحاب المصالح ، على أن يضع مجلس الإدارة آليات مراقبة تطبيق هذه القواعد والإلتزام بها.
5-مساهمة الشركة الإجتماعية.


***اسلوب التواصل مع أصحاب العلاقة والاجراءات :*
- من الأخطاء الشائعة أن هناك تعارضاً بين هدف تحقيق الربح وهدف العناية بأصحاب العلاقة أو أصحاب المصالح *( مثل العاملين والدائنين والموردين والعملاء وأنصار البيئة والمجتمع المحلى ككل ).* إن تأثير مراعاة النزاهة والعدالة فى العمل وتحمل المسئولية وقبول المحاسبة والشفافية تجاه المساهمين لا يقتصر على تحسين سمعة الشركة وجذب الإستثمارات فقط ، بل يعطيها ميزة تنافسية . فالشركات تعتمد على أصحاب المصلحة لتوفير سلسلة من عمالة أو توريدات بصفة منتظمة ، ويؤدى التوقف فى توريد هذه الخدمات أو البضائع إلى الأضرار بقدرة الشركة على العمل أو بيع منتجاتها والبقاء على الساحة ، ناهيك عن تحقيق الربح ، ومن ثم تنبع أهمية إقامة العلاقات المنتجة مع أصحاب المصلحة لتحقيق أهداف الشركة على المدى الطويل.
- إن الشركات التى تدرك أن *موظفى الشركة* من أصولها الهامة وتدفع لهم رواتب جيدة وتعاملهم معاملة طيبة ، وتستثمر الأموال فى التدريب ، يصبح لديها قوة عاملة ممتازة وملتزمة وقادرة على التكيف مع تحديات العولمة Globalization ورفع جودة الإنتاج.أما العاملون فى الشركة فيكتسبون مهارات جديدة ويتمتعون بأعمال جيدة ورواتب مجزية.
- ولا بد من ضرورة الرقابة على حالات تعارض المصالح الخاصة بالمديرين وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة والمساهمين بما فى ذلك سوء استخدام أصول الشركة وإحكام السيطرة فى بعض العمليات المتعلقة بها[3].
- تكليف عدد كافٍ من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة غير التنفيذيين يتوافر فيهم القدرة على الحكم الموضوعى على الحالات التى قد يحدث فيها تعارض المصالح المحتملة ( مثل : التقارير المالية – التعيينات – مكافآت التنفيذيين وأعضاء مجلس الادارة ).
- يجب توفير قنوات لبث المعلومات تسمح بحصول المستخدمين على معلومات كافية وفى التوقيت المناسب وبتكلفة اقتصادية تتسم بالعدالة.
- بالنسبة للدائنين يجب ضرورة العمل على تعظيم احتمالات تسديد الديون ، وضرورة حصولهم على تقرير اكثر دقة عن مخاطر السعر.
- يجب توافر المعلومات الكاملة والمطلوبة للمواطنين والمتعاملين مع الشركة حول الانشطة المالية الماضية والحالية والمتوقعة ، ونشر المعلومات المالية فى وقتها ، لأن اجراءات الشفافية الجيدة لسياسات الشركة من الممكن ان ُتصبح أكثر فعالية إذا ما عرف المواطنون أهداف سياسة الشركة النقدية والمالية ، كما ُيشجع هذا الإطار على التعاون النشط بين الشركات وأصحاب المصلحة فى تكوين الثروات ، وخلق فرص العمل ، والحفاظ على قدرة الشركة المالية المستدامة والآمنة. 
- ضرورة أن تربط الشركة بالمجتمع المحيط بها وبمن تتعامل معهم من* موردين او عملاء* علاقة تقوم على المصداقية والحرص على تحقيق المصالح المشتركة والإفصاح عن السياسات والنوايا بما لا يتعارض مع واجب الشركة والعاملين والمديرين بها فى الحفاظ على سرية المعلومات المالية والتجارية.إن ُحسن معاملة الشركة لأصحاب المصلحة *كالموردين* لا يقل أهمية عن ُحسن أداء الشركة على المدى الطويل ، لأن الشركة التى تنتهك عقداً أبرمته مع مورد أو لا تعطيه سعراً عادلاً تلحق الضرر بمصلحة ذلك المورد وتسيىء إلى سمعتها كشريك أمين فى السوق يمكن الإعتماد عليه ، وسيتردد *الموردون* الآخرون فى التعامل مع الشركة ، وبذلك تضعف قدرتها على الحصول على التوريدات الضرورية للتشغيل ، وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الشركة التى ًتغير الموردين لإعتبارات التكلفة فقط قد ينتهى بها الأمر إلى انخفاض جودة منتجاتها ، وهذا ُيعّرض مبيعاتها للخطر.
- إن الشركات التى تتعامل مع اصحاب المصلحة بنزاهة وتجعلهم جزءاً من استراتيجياتها طويلة المدى تكون أقل تعرضاً لقيام أصحاب المصلحة بإستخدام قوتهم لإجبار الشركة على شراء الموارد الخاصة الضرورية للإنتاج بأسعار باهظة ( ويدخل فى ذلك أيضاً الدعم الفنى ) ، أو إلغاء تعاقداتهم مع الشركة ، لأن اصحاب المصلحة يدركون بسرعة أن مصائرهم مرتبطة جزئياً بأداء الشركة والعكس بالعكس.
- كذلك يمكن أن تكون العلاقات الصحية بين الشركات وأصحاب المصالح مفيدة فى تحسين نصيب الشركة فى السوق. والعاملون ( سواء من موظفى الشركة أو الموردين أو الباعة ) الذين يحصلون على رواتب مجزية ويتمتعون بوظائف أو عقود مستمرة ستتاح لهم الأموال والدوافع لشراء منتجات الشركة مما يزيد من قيمة الشركة وأرباحها.
- وهناك طرق وأساليب أخرى ُتمكن الشركة من زيادة أرباحها مع تحقيق الفائدة لأصحاب المصالح ، فالشركة التى تبنى البنية الأساسية وُتقدم برامج التعليم والتدريب ، ُتقدم للمجتمع المحلى موارد مفيدة ، وسيجد المواطن العادى فى المجتمع المحلى وصانع القرار دافعاً لرد الجميل بتزويد الشركة بمناخ جيد للنشاط التجارى فى حدود القوانين واللوائح ، وقد يؤدى ذلك إلى تخفيض تكاليف الشركة وتحسين قدرتها التنافسية وزيادة أرباحها.
- وعلى إدارة الشركة أن ُتفصح للمساهمين ولجمهور المتعاملين معها والعاملين لديها مرة على الأقل سنوياً عن سياسات الشركة الاجتماعية والبيئية ، وتلك المتعلقة بالسلامة الصحية والمهنية وغير ذلك.
- يراعى أن تكون السياسات المعلن عنها واضحة وغير مضللة وأن تتضمن ما تنوى الشركة القيام به من تطوير أو تغيير فى حجم العمالة أو تدريبها ، وبرامجها للرعاية الاجتماعية سواء داخل الشركة أو فى المجتمع المحيط بها ، أما بالنسبة للسياسات الصحية والبيئية فيجب أن تكون متفقة مع القوانين والنظم المعمول بها فى المملكة العربية السعودية ، وأن تكون قابلة للإستمرار على المدى الطويل.
- على الشركة أن تضع بالتشاور مع العاملين معها قواعد لسلوكها المهنى تتضمن :
* قواعد التعامل مع الشركة بيعاً أو شراءً أو غير ذلك.
* ما يتم تفويضه من صلاحيات.
* اساليب الإعلان عن السياسات الجديدة.
* معايير السلامة والصحة المتبعة.
* المعايير المهنية السليمة للتعامل بين العاملين والمديرين ، وبينهم وبين من هم خارج الشركة.
- على الشركة أن تضع نظاماً داخلياً لمراقبة تطبيق قواعد سلوكها المهنى.
- تسعى الشركة فى معاملاتها مع الموردين إلى إختيار من يتعامل معهم بذات المستوى المهنى والأخلاقى الذى تحرص عليه الشركة داخلها.
-النص على مسئولية مجلس الإدارة امام الشركة والمساهمين وأصحاب العلاقة ، ويتضمن ذلك الجوانب المتعلقة باستراتيجية الشركة والمخاطر والتعويضات التنفيذية والأداء بالإضافة إلى نظم المحاسبة وإعداد التقارير ؛ حيث يؤدى ذلك إلى إشاعة جو من الطمانينة مع أصحاب العلاقة. 
- السماح لمجلس الإدارة بتشكيل لجنة للتواصل مع أصحاب العلاقة تكون ذات سلطات مستقلة.
- لا يوجد ما يمنع من الاجتماع باصحاب العلاقة فى موعد تحدده الشركة للإطلاع على المشاكل التى تهددهم وطمئنتهم والبدء فى حلها حتى ينعكس ذلك على زيادة الثقة فى التعامل مع الشركة.
- من الممكن تعيين مختص بالشركة للتعامل مع اصحاب العلاقة لحل المشاكل التى تعيق تعاملهم مع الشركة وللرد على استفساراتهم.
- عقد حلقات نقاش تدريبية وتعليمية للمسئول عن التعامل مع أصحاب العلاقة ، وكذلك من الممكن تقديم تعهدات إضافية لأصحاب المصالح.[4]والتى تأخذ بعين الإعتبار وجهات نظر اصحاب المصالح فيما يتصل ببعض القرارات الرئيسية ، بالاضافة إلى ذلك قد يؤخذ فى الاعتبار مشاركة الجهات الدائنة فى ممارسات حوكمة الشركات وذلك فى حالات وجود إجراءات متعلقة بالإفلاس.[5]
- وهناك من يرى إمكان مشاركة أصحاب العلاقة عند وضع ُأطر لحوكمة الشركات ، ومن أمثلة آليات مشاركة اصحاب العلاقة او المصالح : تمثيل العاملين فى مجالس الإدارة ، وخطط تمليك الأسهم للعاملين أو أى من العمليات المتصلة بممارسات حوكمة الشركات 
-اخيراً يجب البدء بحملات توعية لإقناع أصحاب العلاقة بمبادىء حوكمة الشركات ، الأمر الذى سينتج عنه إمكانية جذب الاستثمارات.[6]
* بإختصار : ليس هناك أى تناقض بين الإهتمام بحقوق أصحاب المصالح وتنظيم الأرباح ، بل تقوم استراتيجيات الشركات الناجحة على هذين الهدفين التوأم.

***اسلوب حل النزاعات مع أصحاب العلاقة والاجراءات :*
- للتغلب على النزاعات التى قد تنشأ بين الشركة وبين اصحاب العلاقة ، فمن الممكن *انشاء لجنة* للتواصل وحل النزاع فى مراحله الأولى ، وإذا ما فشلت اللجنة فى انهاؤه ، فيجوز تشكيل مجلس تحكيم داخلى مستقل لفض المنازعات وتسوية الخلافات التى من الممكن أن تنشأ.
- وعلى أصحاب العلاقة اللجوء إلى اللجنة المشكلة أولاً من ِقبل مجلس الإدارة ، وإذا ما فشلت فى حل النزاع يكون لصاحب المصلحة اللجوء إلى مجلس التحكيم الداخلى.
- *بالنسبة للعاملين فى الشركة ، فمن الممكن تكوين " لجنة للعاملين " أو " لجان للعمال "* لتعالج كل الأمور ذات الصلة بالعاملين ؛ لا سيما المسائل المتعلقة بالرواتب وغير ذلك من التعويضات ، على أن يتم اسناد مهمة الإتصال بهذه اللجنة لأحد اعضاء مجلس الإدارة.
- ومن مصلحة الشركة ومساهميها أن يتم إنشاء ووضع إجراءات ونقاط يتم اللجوء إليها للشكوى من جانب العاملين ، سواء بصفة شخصية او عن طريق الجهات التى تمثلهم ، وإعطائهم طريقاً خاصاً مباشراً للوصول إلى احد الأشخاص المستقلين فى مجلس الإدارة ، وغالباً ما يكون احد اعضاء لجنة المراجعة ، وقد قام كثير من واضعى التنظيمات *بإنشاء خط تليفون خصوصى وموقع بريد إليكترونى لتلقى الشكاوى والإدعاءات*.وفى دول أخرى تتولى نقابات العمال القيام بهذه المهمة وإرسال الشكاوى أو ما يهم العاملين إلى الشركة ، على أنه لا ينبغى منع العاملين الأفراد من القيام بذلك او على الأقل حمايتهم عن القيام بذلك بمفردهم ، وينبغى على الشركة الإمتناع عن اتخاذ اية اجراءات متحيزة أو عقابية ضد أولئك العاملين أو الهيئات المتقدمة بالشكاوى.
- ويمكن كذلك تشكيل *لجنـة " للأجور والمرتبات " ، " ولجنة الإلتزام القانونى " ، ولجنـــــــــة " علاقات المساهمين واصحاب المصالح "* على غرار دليل حوكمة الشركات الصادر عن جمعية الشفافية اللبنانية.[7]
- أما مالكى السندات ، فيمكن أن يشكلوا جماعة تسمى *" حملة السندات "* واختيار ممثل قانونى يتصرف بالنيابة عنهم ، ويحضر الجمعيات العامة السنوية للشركة ، ويعرض توصيات حملة السندات على الجمعية العامة السنوية لمجلس الادارة ، إلا أنه لا يحق له التصويت فى هذه الجمعية ، ويحق لجماعة حملة السندات الاطلاع على كل المستندات والبيانات والإخطارات وإرسال مندوب عنهم ليحضر الجمعيات العامة السنوية[8].
- يجب وجود نظام فعال وكفء للإعسار وإطار فعال آخر لتنفيذ حقوق الدائنين. 
-وقد بدأت بعض الشركات بتنفيذ برامج ملكية لأسهم للعاملين والمديرين التنفيذيين فيها ، ويحق للعاملين باعتبارهم من حملة الأسهم الحصول على نفس المعلومات مثل كل المساهمين الآخرين.

-*ونقترح إنشاء لجنة " فض المنازعات " أو " لجان التوفيق فى بعض المنازعات "* ، على غرار القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2000م ، المعمول به فى مصر والمتعلق بلجان التوفيق فى بعض المنازعات ، على أن تتولى هذه اللجنة أو اللجان حل أى منازعات تتعلق باصحاب العلاقة ، على أن يرأسها أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المستقلين ، وتضم فى عضويتــــها ( قانونى ومالى وإدارى ).

- تقول خبيرة الإستثمارات الماليةpatricia A. small 
" الإهتمام بأصحاب المصلحة وتحقيق الربح يسيران جنباً إلى جنب مع النمو الانتاجى "
(( نتيجة الممارسات الجيدة بصورة متزايدة نحو شكل من أشكال حوكمة الشركات فى التعامل مع أصحاب المصلحة ، وهذا لا يعنى تنازل الشركات عن المسئولية عن أنشطتها ، بل يعنى استخدام القيادة لبناء علاقات مع أصحاب المصلحة وتحسين الأداء من جميع النواحى ، وقد بينت الدراسات طويلة المدى أن الشركات التى تحقق الأرباح المالية المستمرة هى تلك الشركات التى ترتكز على القيم بدلاً من التركيز على الأرباح قصيرة المدى ".


(( لكن الثقة فى الأوضاع القائمة هى المكون الأساسى للتفاعل الإيجابى بين المنظمات وجميع الناس الذين يتأثرون بأنشطتها – اصحاب المصالح. ويجب تصميم وتنفيذ نظام حوكمة الشركات لتسهيل بناء هذه الثقة والمحافظة عليها 

( معهد المحاسبية والأخلاقية ، بريطانيا ) 

www.accountability.org.uk


[1] هى جميع الأطراف من ذوى العلاقة بالشركة مثل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والمديرين والموظفين والعاملين واتحادات العاملين المساهمين ومراقبى حسابات الشركة ، ويجب ملاحظة أن هؤلاء الأطراف يكون لديهم مصالح قد تكون متعارضة ومختلفة فى بعض الأحيان ، فالدائنون على سبيل المثال يهتمون بمقدرة الشركة على السداد ، فى حين يهتم العمال والموظفين بمقدرة الشركة على الاستمرار. ( حوكمة الشركات ومعالجة الفساد المالى والإدارى ، د: محمد مصطفى سليمان ، الدار الجامعية ، الإسكندرية ، ص18. 

[2] قوانين أصحاب المصالح Stakeholder laws : تنص القوانين الخاصة بأصحاب المصالح على أن أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركات عليهم واجبات تجاه مجموعات أخرى بخلاف مجموعة المساهمين مثل المجتمعات المدنية ، والعاملين ، والموردين ، والدائنين وغيرهم ، وهو ما يتناقض مع النموذج التقليدى للشركات المملوكة ملكية عامة للأفراد سواء فى القانون أو الاقتصاد ، والذى يذكر أن أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة عليهم واجب قانونى واحد قابل للتنفيذ تجاه مجموعة واحدة هى مساهميهم فقط. ( مركز المشروعات الدولية الخاصة – CIPE ).

[3] وقد وفرّ قانون ساربينس – أوكسلى لعام 2002 للمدعيين العاميين ترسانة اكبر من الأدوات التى تمكنهم من مقاضاة المخالفين للقوانين فى الشركات الكبيرة.

http:usinfo.state.gov/journals/ites/0205/ijea/welcome.htm  

[4] د.محمد مصطفى سليمان ، حوكمة الشركات ومعالجة الفساد المالى والإدارى ، الدار الجامعية ، الاسكندرية ، طبعة 2006 ، ص377 وما بعدها. 

[5] د.إبراهيم عبدالله المنيف ، " حوكمة الشركات – مهام وواجبات ومسئوليات مجلس الإدارة " ، المدير للنشر ، الرياض ، 2006 ، ص 401 وما بعدها.

[6] مقالة " الدعوة إلى تفعيل دور القطاع الخاص فى نشر مفهوم الحوكمة ، المنشور بشبكة المعلومات الدوليـــــة ( الانترنت ).

[7] مركز المشروعات الدولية الخاصة.

[8] وهذا هو المعمول به فى مصر طبقاً للقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1992 الذى ينظم سوق رأس المال.

----------

